# Caption This Picture # ?



## SifuPhil (Nov 18, 2014)

My caption - 

"Even after decades of trying, the Chinese still didn't quite understand Halloween ..."


----------



## oldman (Nov 19, 2014)

"SiFuPhil is coming to China?"


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2014)

The Siamese quartet was divided, on what to order.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 19, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> The Siamese quartet was divided, on what to order.



"TWO #5's! DON'T YOU GET IT? WE WANT TWO #5's!!!" layful:


----------



## Pappy (Nov 19, 2014)

WHAT !!!  Yellow and black raincoats are out of style again?


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 19, 2014)

We've been here 12 hours, putting up with bad weather, other peoples germs, and you're now telling us tickets are sold out for the reunited "Devo Tour"????


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 19, 2014)

oldman said:


> "SiFuPhil is coming to China?"




LOL, that takes the cake, LOLLLLLLLLLLLL!!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2014)

*"Africa!!  I have never been to Africa!....but these guys...4 times!!"*


----------

